# Hawaii Reviews for June 2006



## billhall (Jun 2, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for June 2006!!!


----------



## billhall (Jun 2, 2006)

*The Whaler at Kaanapali Beach, Maui, 5/16/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


The Whaler 
Reviewer:   Babs Fletcher​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield), Big Island, 5/26/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield)
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 12, 2006)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    6/02/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   Dave Hamilton​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 14, 2006)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   06/09/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach 
Reviewer:   David Hamilton​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 14, 2006)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       2/07/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Henry Viccellio Jr​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 15, 2006)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       5/24/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   potchak​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 22, 2006)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui,  12/01/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   B Rodriguez​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 22, 2006)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   6/03/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Kaanapali 
Reviewer:   Keith and Maria​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 22, 2006)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      06/15/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Kerry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 30, 2006)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   6/16/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Glorian​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 30, 2006)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   6/18/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Tina Shaw​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

